# 824 powershift craigslist nj



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

MY OWN runs like new, 

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/tls/d/toro-snow-blower/6289340246.html


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Good Luck Selling Anything Here. This is a Very "Frugal" Crowd.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

87powershift, That looks like a well cared for Toro, wish good luck in your sale.:wink2:













Jackmels said:


> Good Luck Selling Anything Here. This is a Very "Frugal" Crowd.


Is Th


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Not Wishing Anything Bad for You, Just Saying From My Experience, If It's not a Give-Away Price, You Won't Sell it Here. Hope You Sell it on CL. Good Luck.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

not looking to sell it here. just trying to see what the members feel.


I've drop'ed the price on CL to 300 from 350, only reply i got was what year? 1997! OH TO OLD, guess many don't know how well built a few name brands were built , these real machine's could be 50 years old and still do a better job then any brand new box store brand/model. that's something i think everyone posting in here knows. most box store machines are nothing more then re-branded or lesser quality MTD'S like cub cadet to name one brand, 

this one has only about 100 hours on it total. the differential kit was new last year, as was the scrapper, i just gave it a full tune up, took the time to check the valve adjustment, cleaned the carb out, gave it a new set of belts that i kept in stock , all 5 bearing/ bushings that loved to seize on their shafts were drilled out so they could be greased. i have many spare parts that go with it,plus the shop and parts manuals 

another up side is toro still sells almost every part for it both on line or though a dealer,can't say that for a box store toy. 

i'm praying my new one runs as long as this one,


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

This time of year will be a little hard sell to get what it is worth, Best time to list when you want the money is right when a storm is about to hit. Sold a plder though in good shape Honda single stage for good money for my father, Last storm of the year and it came fast. Listed it 9 PM the night before and someone was there picking it up the next morning and got $20 less than asking price.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

For a Powershift, this is a really good price. I think this is a $450-$500 machine....when there is snow on the ground. If I only had one other snowblower, I would keep this for a backup.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

got my 300 for it today, the guy was "i've been looking for another PS to replace my 89 624, i love them, real gear boxes hd everything , this is great i can use my old one for spare parts, drove 60 miles to get it'


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

That's great...!


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

i was hoping it would go to a deserving person, it is! to a person who knows the machine's strong capability's 
as the ad photo's show it was well cared for over the 20 years i owned it. then i'm a bit anal, perfect running or it gets fixed.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I price Powershifts twice what other Toro's go for......They were expensive machines when new...and worth every penny.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

87 powershift said:


> got my 300 for it today, the guy was "i've been looking for another PS to replace my 89 624, i love them, real gear boxes hd everything , this is great i can use my old one for spare parts, drove 60 miles to get it'


Glad You Moved It!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I picked up my 1332 for about 300/320. I couldn't get over there quick enough in the morning with the cash in hand. They really are well built machines.
I also have a poorly maintained 828 but when I saw that it was a "Prototype" I couldn't pass it up. Still haven't been able to find a new head gasket for it though. :icon-thumbsdown:


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

isn't there engine model tags on it? looks like a tech while not the best pats small engine usually comes though for me, sometimes takes a while for them to find and drop ship 

try searching for the motor by dropping off the spec code as that only is for the crankshaft say your looking for a hmsk80- 188856 just look for a hmsk80
try looking in the toro site https://www.toro.com/en/parts?SearchText=1332&SelectedFilterByOption=equipment
then for the model for a example i picked the very first and found the engine is listed as a -13hp Tecumseh Ohsk 130-223819e then using that information used pats small engine for the tech model http://www.psep1.biz/arinet.asp?ari...s_List_#1/OHSK130-223819E/EOHSK1311223819E-EN part number for the head gasket is number 119 tech part number 36932 ,number 400 is for a full gasket set less the 2 crankshaft seals 
from there with tech numbers you can find your own i'm happy with their service shop for the part,


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

PS

think we all know that after we open up a motor we find a need for more parts,esp. gaskets so grabbing a full set might just be a wise move. the full set is around $19.00 less the 2 crank seals, in your case with a head gasket there is also the valve cover maybe 1 or 2 more in the end 
also gasket wise the same block under another engine code still works,the end codes just break down the pto specs of the crank and rpm setting of the governor. if you look the full gasket set part number for all Tecumseh Ohsk 130's is the very same 36947B across the board


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I picked up my 1332 for about 300/320. I couldn't get over there quick enough in the morning with the cash in hand. They really are well built machines.
> I also have a poorly maintained 828 but when I saw that it was a "Prototype" I couldn't pass it up. Still haven't been able to find a new head gasket for it though. :icon-thumbsdown:


You still have this one? 'Prototype'. You don't see that everyday.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

yup, and still no head gasket. Trying to figure out if I'm going to try and cut one for the G711P Mitsubishi or just go the easy way and replace it with a new Briggs 1150 I have in the basement.


.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> yup, and still no head gasket. Trying to figure out if I'm going to try and cut one for the G711P Mitsubishi or just go the easy way and replace it with a new Briggs 1150 I have in the basement.


I think it's illegal to remove the original engine from a prototype!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well it cuts way down on it's resale value on the "Vintage Collector" market, that's for sure.  


.


----------

